# LIberal majority in Quebec



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Who saw thiis coming (hint: not me!)
http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/liberals-win-quebec-election-will-form-majority-government-1.1764036
Will Peledeau lead the PQ?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The polls have been indicating one for about two weeks now. I'm a little surprised that Marois managed to put her campaign in the ditch so effectively.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

dubmac said:


> Who saw thiis coming (hint: not me!)
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/liberals-win-quebec-election-will-form-majority-government-1.1764036


I think most people here saw it as a definite possibility in the last week or two.


> Will Peledeau lead the PQ?


Who knows. He certainly seems to be aiming for it given his speeches tonight. However, the only thing you can count on with the PQ is ugly internal struggles.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm happy :chuncky: happy :encouragement: happy. :biggrin:

Signed, an ex-Quebecer.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

olivaw said:


> I'm happy :chuncky: happy :encouragement: happy. :biggrin:
> 
> Signed, an ex-Quebecer.


+1 current Quebecer. :biggrin:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Justin Trudeau factor............??


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

From an out West perspective there is a feeling that the time has come for real issues in Canada to be dealt with...

The old days of a knife to the "throat" may truly be gone

People every where are mainly concerned with a decent standard of living and just keeping up. Leave the knashing and moaning to backroom gravy trainers....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> The Justin Trudeau factor............??



i doubt the liberal victory had anything even remotely to do with trudeau, whatever credit he might try to obtain. It had much more to do with the unification of the cultural communities - who are often the new quebecers - up in arms against the PQ over the charter nonsense.

i'm not surprised by the strong swing behind the open federalism voiced by Philippe Couillard. I've always had faith in the good common sense of the people of quebec, now i'm looking forward to seeing where Couillard will lead. 

the sovereign movement is not going to go away, though. It's so tragic that some in the ROC think of this nationalist/cultural pride as a "knife" being held to canada's "throat."

seen from the flip side, from the inside, all it is is a legitimate effort to preserve a people, a culture, a language, an entire region.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

sags said:


> The Justin Trudeau factor............??


I don't think so -- the federal liberal party and the Québec liberal party are two different things.

My feeling is that this election was mainly anti-referendum and anti-charter-of-values, but probably also more generically a vote against change. You see the same thing in the US: people love to call for change in the abstract, but when they're faced with actual, tangible change they tend to beat a hasty retreat to the old and familiar. In this case the previous gang of corrupt politicians looked more attractive than the prospect of a referendum, the charter, and other rock-the-boat initiatives. Opponents of the PQ basically said, "let's work on the real issues," and I think that message resonated well.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> all it is is a legitimate effort to preserve a people, a culture, a language, an entire region.


Most cultures simply build a museum for this. They don't destroy their economy.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dubmac said:


> Who saw thiis coming (hint: not me!)


i wonder if i might invite you to look more closely? because it's always been like this.

not once - not ever - have quebecers voted positively to separate or for any other kind of union in a referendum, when shove came to push in the polling booth. The probability is that they never will. Taking the planet as a whole into consideration, canada is a fine place for them.

mme marois lost on the charter issue, i think, not on the old-hat stale referendum issue.

black mac do you know a francophone canadian whom you're likely to meet today? maybe give him or her a kiss on both cheeks?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> Most cultures simply build a museum for this. They don't destroy their economy.


lol so is the economy of ontario doing just great now?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> lol so is the economy of ontario doing just great now?


I wish the state of the economy in Ontario could be blamed on something romantic like fierce nationalism, separatism, or even a "charter of values" movement.
Unfortunately, in Ontario, it is just good plain ol' incompetence, corruption, and greed.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> I wish the state of the economy in Ontario could be blamed on something romantic like fierce nationalism, separatism, or even a "charter of values" movement.
> Unfortunately, in Ontario, it is just good plain ol' incompetence, corruption, and greed.


And you don't think the same is true of Québec?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I didn't say it's not true of Quebec.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

is anybody trying to imply that Philippe Couillard is old-school-corrupt?

he's a neurosurgeon whose record as minister of health & welfare was spotless.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> is anybody trying to imply that Philippe Couillard is old-school-corrupt?.


Not him, but he's just the PM; there are 69 others to think about. There were some allegations against Couillard during the campaign, which he denied, and I do think he's probably clean.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

brad said:


> Not him, but he's just the PM; there are 69 others to think about.



in that case we better start worrying about all the members of the house of commons & all the senators ... no need to stop there because no doubt other provincial elected assemblies have stories that smell just as bad as the senators




> There were some allegations against Couillard during the campaign, which he denied, and I do think he's probably clean.


the PQ fought real dirty during this campaign imho & they should be stuffed for some of their remarks jmho


----------



## Edgar (Mar 24, 2014)

humble_pie said:


> all it is is a legitimate effort to preserve a people, a culture, a language, an entire region.





OptsyEagle said:


> Most cultures simply build a museum for this. They don't destroy their economy.





humble_pie said:


> lol so is the economy of ontario doing just great now?


That's not even fair. Ontario's manufacturing sector already is a museum of Detroit's former economic prosperity and plummet into bankruptcy. Give it time, construction is expected to finish by 2019.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> i wonder if i might invite you to look more closely? because it's always been like this.
> 
> not once - not ever - have quebecers voted positively to separate or for any other kind of union in a referendum, when shove came to push in the polling booth. The probability is that they never will. Taking the planet as a whole into consideration, canada is a fine place for them.
> 
> black mac do you know a francophone canadian whom you're likely to meet today? maybe give him or her a kiss on both cheeks?


I do (a few co-workers are from Montreal) and I will. Perhaps a toast at the local watering hole on Friday afternoon as well :encouragement:
Preserving the french language and culture has always been a flashpoint in QC politics - and I can understand why.
In my heavily biased ROC opinion tho, Ottawa has provided Quebecers with much leeway and much support in ensuring the future of the french language and culture - and yet the PQ persists in painting Ottawa as intolerant and incapable of offering any solutions to their (perceived) problems. For Quebec to flourish, it will need more trade, more jobs and more international trade and more economic development. 

The PQ seems to suggest that it is the ROC and policies from Ottawa that is preventing her from reaching her potential in the realm of international trade, and in the economy. I am pleased for Quebecers that most voters have seen through this ruse. 

The new premier seems to have a very acute sense of what is important and what should be on the agenda for the next 4 years. But as you say - the sovereigntists will never "go away" - they will be back. I am wondering, as some analysts have suggested, whether the PQ and CAQ will establish a union of sorts, not unlike the Harper - MacKay union that saw the Conservatives and Reform parties merge. That could well be the future of the sovereignty movement.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

dubmac said:


> The new premier seems to have a very acute sense of what is important and what should be on the agenda for the next 4 years. But as you say - the sovereigntists will never "go away" - they will be back. I am wondering, as some analysts have suggested, whether the PQ and CAQ will establish a union of sorts, not unlike the Harper - MacKay union that saw the Conservatives and Reform parties merge. That could well be the future of the sovereignty movement.


I doubt it. The PQ is pretty much hardcore separatist, while CAQ isn't so much. CAQ seems to be more moderate in that sense. As for the Charter, you do realize that over 60% of Quebecois were in favour of it. So the PQ did not lose because of that.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The Justin Trudeau factor............??


Seriously, or are you joking?! On 2nd thought, you may be right; might have been the effect of all his f-bomb. :biggrin:

Who was the first to have whipped up the phrase 'You must put a knife to the throat of English Canada'? Was it Stéphane Dion's late father?

Léon Dion - 1990 Bélanger-Campeau Commission: *”You must put a knife to the throat of English Canada, otherwise you're not going to do anything; you must push them to the precipice. That’s the only way you’re going to get anything out of them. You must use blackmail tactics, otherwise they’re simply not going to move.”*

I guess Ms. Marois' lil finger had been wrong.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It's the hair, T.Gal, don't you know.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Very pleased to see the PQ Party's wings clipped yesterday. 

I was in Vancouver last week. I met with several friends-we were all ex Montrealers. Every one of us commented about how happy we were to have left Quebec and moved on with our lives.

Federally, do not believe for a minute that the Conservatives and the Reform Party members are all happy in that marriage. There are some huge cracks showing at all levels in the party. My prediction is that it will get worse as Harpers position within the party comes under more scrutiny.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Who was the first to have whipped up the phrase 'You must put a knife to the throat of English Canada'? Was it Stéphane Dion's late father?
> 
> Léon Dion - 1990 Bélanger-Campeau Commission: *”You must put a knife to the throat of English Canada, otherwise you're not going to do anything; you must push them to the precipice. That’s the only way you’re going to get anything out of them. You must use blackmail tactics, otherwise they’re simply not going to move.”*


that was stéphane dion's father? who knew the old boy was such piss n vinegar

you know what they say about the intergenerational skip-a-generation rule. Stéphane himself was a milquetoast who vanished from politics without a trace. This means look out for Léon's grandson, he's going to be a hellfire ...


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> you know what they say about the intergenerational skip-a-generation rule. Stéphane himself was a milquetoast who vanished from politics without a trace. This means look out for Léon's grandson, he's going to be a hellfire ...


I think the Monty Python quote about the black plague is appropriate: "I'm not dead yet". His name popped up recently as one of the many MPs (all parties involved) who has taken advantage of corporately sponsored trips.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> 1. you know what they say about the intergenerational skip-a-generation rule.
> 2. look out for Léon's grandson


*1.* Or, could also be that the intergenerational transmission wasn't strong enough. 
*2.* Perhaps from Léon's other children, for AFAIK, Stéphane still has just the one niña he adopted from the mountains of Perú, so heart he seems to have.

3rd generation studies of all sorts [intangible & tangible], are complex & intriguing. Human genetics = a big puzzle still.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i doubt the liberal victory had anything even remotely to do with trudeau, whatever credit he might try to obtain. It had much more to do with the unification of the cultural communities - who are often the new quebecers - up in arms against the PQ over the charter nonsense.
> 
> i'm not surprised by the strong swing behind the open federalism voiced by Philippe Couillard. I've always had faith in the good common sense of the people of quebec, now i'm looking forward to seeing where Couillard will lead.
> 
> ...


I think the Libs always had a dominant position with non-francophones. The story of this election is how thorough Marois turned off moderate francophones.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how much of a milquetoast Dion is. He seems to have a way of getting under the skin of separatists. I think he was one of the more important MPs of the 1990s. He's not a natural politician, I'll grant you, and ill-suited to lead a party.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss Justin Trudeau's effect on Quebec politics.

A recent Quebec poll showed him at 27% of the votes..........compared to Stephen Harper's 7%..........on the issue of which federal leader was the best positioned to keep Canada unified.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...nity-defender-in-quebec-poll/article17506985/

Trudeau has been quite vocal on the separatist party and their plans.........

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news...ments+about+Pauline+Marois/9546242/story.html


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

sags said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss Justin Trudeau's effect on Quebec politics.
> 
> A recent Quebec poll showed him at 27% of the votes..........compared to Stephen Harper's 7%..........on the issue of which federal leader was the best positioned to keep Canada unified.


I'd say that's more a general reflection of the low support for the Conservatives in Quebec -- the poll could have asked which federal leader was best positioned to [fill in the blank] and they would have chosen Trudeau over Harper.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> iI've always had faith in the good common sense of the people of quebec.


+1 although I was a bit tears eyed (with joy) when I heard the great news.


----------

